# Error: circular dependencies

## Tinitus

Hallo,

was macht man bei folgendem Problem:

```
emerge --update --deep world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1 

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8 [1.8.2] USE="doc%* -svg%" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-python/sphinx-0.6.1-r1  USE="doc -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-python/jinja2-2.1.1  USE="doc i18n -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-python/sphinx-0.6.1-r1  USE="doc -test" 

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sphinx-0.6.1-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/jinja2-2.1.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/jinja2-2.1.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sphinx-0.6.1-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.
```

G. R.

----------

## py-ro

Ohne "doc" bauen sollte helfen.

Py

----------

## Josef.95

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ohne "doc" bauen sollte helfen.
> 
> Py

 Richtig, oder gezielt für einzelne Pakete setzen.

 *handbook wrote:*   

> Die beste Art das USE-Flag doc zu aktivieren ist für jedes Paket einzeln mit der Hilfe von /etc/portage/package.use. So werden Sie nur Dokumentation für Pakete erhalten bei denen Sie daran interessiert sind. Global diese Variable zu aktivieren ist bekannt dafür Probleme durch zirkuläre Abhängigkeiten zu verursachen. Das Kapitel USE-Flags bespricht diese Aspekte in größerem Detail. 

 Siehe: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

